# Weird music bug



## epsilon (Sep 17, 2011)

When I first installed miui I transferred 6gigs of music over. Since then I've listened to several albums a few songs have had a really weird bug where, in the middle of the song it will pull in part of another song (from a different album). This is consistent and I can reproduce it. So for example I was just listening to pink Floyd's money when I hit the 1 min 13 sec mark it will always play sussudio for 4 seconds and then continue to play money.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I've seen this bug reoccur on nearly every froyo ROM I used
What version of miui was this happening on?


----------



## epsilon (Sep 17, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I've seen this bug reoccur on nearly every froyo ROM I used
> What version of miui was this happening on?


1.9.16.1


----------

